# Flee Thries, Thee Fries, THREE FLIES!



## Tyke Tyler (Jul 19, 2009)

Third time lucky! All these fella's landed on the same flower within a few moments of each other.

1:






2:





3:


----------



## Hardrock (Jul 19, 2009)

Amazing capture! Did you use a tripod and how did you get the depth of field so perfect? My fly shots only part of the fly is in focus.


----------



## EricD (Jul 19, 2009)

Hardrock said:


> Amazing capture! Did you use a tripod and how did you get the depth of field so perfect? My fly shots only part of the fly is in focus.




I agree...beautiful captures. Settings and Lens makes my mind curious!!!


----------



## Tyke Tyler (Jul 19, 2009)

Hardrock said:


> Amazing capture! Did you use a tripod and how did you get the depth of field so perfect? My fly shots only part of the fly is in focus.



Hi! Thanks for the comments! 
The aperture is at f/22 here but I'm using the reverse lens technique.

I never use a tripod for macro, personally I find them far too cumbersome and restrictive, I rely on flash so I can use fast enough shutter speeds so motion blur or vibration won't effect the frame.

Hope this helps some

T


----------



## Tyke Tyler (Jul 19, 2009)

EricD said:


> I agree...beautiful captures. Settings and Lens makes my mind curious!!!



Thanks alot for the kind words. 
The lens is an old MF Vivitar 24mm bought from UK ebay for around £40, it's then mounted to my camera by the 52mm filter thread via a Nikon BR-2A reverse ring. It's a much moire difficult method than using a dedicated macro lens but it's very effective.

There's more reading here and some more macro here.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice, nice and nice!


----------



## Rere (Jul 21, 2009)

Wonderful detail, color, and composition!


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Jul 21, 2009)

Realy crisp images. Nice color


----------



## leighthal (Jul 21, 2009)

That first one is outstanding. The other two lack the colour of the first so seem a bit meh/drab to me. As stand alones they probably would have wowed me as well.

Your shots never fail to impress me. And now that I'm done blowing smoke up your arse----go shoot some more great shots :mrgreen:


----------

